# price of ink cartridges !



## Cleo (Oct 15, 2013)

where do people buy their ink cartridges ? I needed to buy some of the coloured ones (HP) and paid ?36 in a high street shop !!! I dont mind paying for things but I dont like being ripped off !.  Does anyone buy the generic ones online ?


----------



## HelenP (Oct 15, 2013)

Years ago I bought Ryman's own brand, and the colours were horrible!!  Never tried another own brand since.

I spose it depends what it is you're printing and how good it needs to be.....
At least if you buy at Tesco/Sainsbury's you get the 'points' !!

xx


----------



## Redkite (Oct 15, 2013)

I buy mine online from :

http://www.justinkandpaper.com/?gclid=CKa_j4ammboCFcLHtAodJkIAzw

They are much cheaper than in shops.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 15, 2013)

For nearly six years now, I've had a colour laser printer; they're not as cheap as inkjets (the first one, which lasted nearly five years, was ?130) and bloody heavy to boot (have it delivered ? and don't boot it, you'll break your toes), but it gives much better quality, water-resistant prints, and I think the toner works out cheaper than ink.

Only trouble is, most High Street stationers don't as yet sell toner cartridges. You have to go to a specialist shop such as Cartridge World or Staples, or buy online.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2013)

I did once try some generic ink cartridges but they clogged up the printer. I've now got a B&W laser printer because I don't really need colour. Cost me just over ?40 and still using the toner that it came with two years ago! 

I believe a selling point of Kodak printers is that their cartridges are cheaper than other brands.

My first computer printer was a ZX printer - still got it and 5 rolls of paper!


----------



## David H (Oct 15, 2013)

Northerner;

My first computer printer was a ZX printer - still got it and 5 rolls of paper! :D[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> So you'll be appearing on the Antiques Roadshow with it, hope you have it well insured


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 15, 2013)

I've got several printers, my main one is a Canon Pixma and I get the cartridges from http://www.cartridgeshop.co.uk and get the compatible cartridges which work out at just over ?1 each.

I've also got a Xerox solid ink colour laserjet which is very expensive on ink sticks (one set of compatibles is about ?150, 3400 pages). One drawback is the ink is melted onto the page and so you cannot laminate a printed page as the laminater melts the ink again.

And finally a Brother HL1430 black and white laserjet which is ?52 for 3000 pages.


----------



## KateR (Oct 15, 2013)

I get mine from http://www.theinkfactory.com and they are about half the price.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 16, 2013)

I buy my cartridges on line, usually from Amazon, I look for the best deal. Since the generic ones mucked up my printer I walways buy the brand reccomended by the printer manufactrer and get Lexmark. They can work out expensive as both take two cartridges. I have a printer on the main computer and one on the lap top as it saves arguments when we all want to print things.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 16, 2013)

Where ever you get your cartridges from do be aware of the software in the printer that can tell if it's a genuine cartridge or not. Causes problems if the printer is under warranty


----------



## Caroline (Oct 16, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Where ever you get your cartridges from do be aware of the software in the printer that can tell if it's a genuine cartridge or not. Causes problems if the printer is under warranty



we found that out to our cost


----------



## Cleo (Oct 16, 2013)

Many thanks for all your helpful responses , much appreciated .
Redkite , vicsetter and KateR - I'll check out the websites you mentioned.  I work from home so really don't need anything fancy, any ink that doesn't ruin my printer will do  .  I just prefer printing things out paper and adding my comments as opposed to doing in on screen


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 16, 2013)

This site is fab http://www.choicestationery.co.uk/Think-Replacement-Ink-Cartridges/catalogue/7/
I used the cartridges once the warranty had run out and can honestly say they are the best I have used. The company is very good as well with prompt delivery.


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 16, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Where ever you get your cartridges from do be aware of the software in the printer that can tell if it's a genuine cartridge or not. Causes problems if the printer is under warranty



a) all the refilled cartridges I've bought have new chips in them and the printer doesn't care.
b) most reputable firms selling compatible cartridges cover the guarantee and it's a bit like car servicing, it's illegal to void a guarantee because you used someone else's cartridge.  If you buy from some dodgy character on ebay then you get what you pay for.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 16, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> If you buy from some dodgy character on ebay then you get what you pay for.



so several people I know have found out.


----------



## Monica (Oct 16, 2013)

We have an HP. We buy ours from ASDA, their own refills. So far we haven't had any trouble apart from one of the cartridges leaking before we even used it (which we took back and got replaced). As for picture quality - I can't really say, as we don't use the printer for "proper" photos. The printer gets mostly used for homework


----------



## Old Holborn (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll throw another one into the pot www.cartridgepeople.com Not had any problems with them.


----------



## Monica (Oct 17, 2013)

Old Holborn said:


> I'll throw another one into the pot www.cartridgepeople.com Not had any problems with them.



Yes, I've bought cartridges from there too without problems


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 17, 2013)

I buy my ink cartridges from tesco. I always buy the right one for make of printer and not own brands.


----------



## muddlethru (Oct 18, 2013)

Like redkite I use just inkandpaper and have never had a problem on my Epsom printer. My first printer was a mess with so called compatibles and really bunged it up hence I bought a new one which I have had for some years trouble free. The delivery is quick too, my son put me onto this firm.


----------

